# Quantum reel, faulty? (my fault)



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a new baitcast rod for Christmas and took the opportunity to get a new reel at the same time. I'd done my research and was planning on buying an Abu ??? can't remember exactly which one now, but the sales lady was just too good and talked me into going for a Quantum Cabo cbc20pts instead. I think it was cheaper than what I'd planned to spend on the Abu but was told it had a ceramic drag (a good thing?) and more ball bearings. I don't buy the ball bearing argument but figured a better drag was a good thing and the extra balls was an added bonus.

I've caught a few fish with this outfit now, nothing of any size, and find that I have to screw the drag up very tight to put any sort of pressure on the fish but any fish of size is just going to smoke me! On checking the specs the reel has only 5 or 6kg of drag but I don't think I'm getting anywhere near that amount of pressure just going by feel and past experience with my older shimano which only had 4kg of drag.

What I would like to know is how tight should the star nut thingy be tightened to get a decent amount of drag? I've wound mine up tight and I would have to really force it (hurt my fingers!) to go any further. Is this normal or could there be a fault with the reel....or did I just get ripped by changing my mind at the last minute to buy something I hadn't researched?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> On checking the specs the reel has only 5 or 6kg of drag but I don't think I'm getting anywhere near that amount of pressure just going by feel and past experience with my older shimano which only had 4kg of drag.


I think 5-6kg of drag is heaps - you should be able to lift a 5kg weight (eg. bucket with 5L of water in it) off the ground without the drag slipping if you are truly getting 5kg of drag - it doesn't sound like you're anywhere near that number. It sounds to me like there is a problem with your drag - is it a wet drag? Too much grease maybe?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have ABU Revo inshore, which suppose to have 16lbs of drag but I'm lucky to get 10lb......which is no big deal as I only pre set my drags to 1/4 and the line I use on the Revo is only about 10lb.
You could check out the drag washers to see what there like. I usually swap standard washers for Carbontex and grease them with Cals drag grease. Thats about as good as your going to get. Some times turning around the C shaped washers gives a bit more, but I cant remember if they go "()" or ")(".

5 kilos of drag is pretty good, I'd be happy with that even on my heavy out fits.......them fish must fight hard up there.

Dont over tighten the star drag, you'll strip out the thread only go finger tight.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I need to actually measure what weight it can go to because I caught plenty of big fish with my previous reel (4kg drag) and this one should have even more but it doesn't feel like it. Something must be not quite right with it. Smoothness is 100%, no problems there.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Take it back. Tell them it doesn't do what is claimed. Ask for your money back, and buy the Abu.


If I think it's a fault with the reel I'll look into it but I'd feel pretty low going into the local tackle shop when I bought it out of town, although I'd probably have to send it off somewhere for inspection anyway.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Contact the guys at Angler Central in South Australia, they are the Jarvis Walker spare parts and service division. You can contact them on 08 8244 8790. They should be able to help you out.

Cheers Nick


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

nicktoozoff said:


> Contact the guys at Angler Central in South Australia, they are the Jarvis Walker spare parts and service division. You can contact them on 08 8244 8790. They should be able to help you out.
> 
> Cheers Nick


Thanks for that. The warranty details got lost in the fury that was Christmas.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

In the absence of a proper pull type scale I tied the line to a cheap plastic bucket and used a measuring jug to fill the bucket with water for use as scales. I put 3 litres (3kg) in the bucket which is less than half the drag weight and I couldn't lift the bucket off the ground without the drag slipping. I enmptied the bucket and started again with 1 litre. It lifted 1 litre but wouldn't lift it when I put another litre in. In other words, somewhere between 1kg and 2 kg the drag gives up. I'd say something isn't right and will make a phone call tomorrow.

The reel wasn't on a rod, I just held it in my hand with the bucket tied directly to the line but I can't see that would make too much difference.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> The reel wasn't on a rod, I just held it in my hand with the bucket tied directly to the line but I can't see that would make too much difference.


Con, feel it should have been tested using a rod as well to get a true reading.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It appears the problem was the braid slipping on the spool and not the drag. I spooled with 100% braid as usual but didn't wrap a strip of electrical tape I've the knot as usual. Never had a problem before but you learn something new every day.


----------

